# clownfish disease?



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

when turning the lights on in my tank today i found that my female clownfish has some sort of "dust" on her head. It looks nothing like saltwater ich so i`m worried she may have clownfish disease. (brooklynella). She isnt rubbing against anything and i may be cokmpletely wrong.

I`ll try get a picture up asap.

The problem is my QT is being used by my freshwater fish which are currently curing from Ich.

Any suggestions?

Nitrates 10
rites/ammonia 0
ph 8.4
CA 420
temp 23 degrees


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

If it is brook i normally reccomend a 5 minute freshwater dip followed by a treatment with formalin and another 5 minute dip in 24 hrs : )


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

okay thankfully its not brook, ir ead more, looked at the fish and then read some more. 

Its ick (ich) for sure. fastest way to cure. i have invertebrates and no QT at the moment. 

2x clownfish have it for sure
1x bicolour blenny does not
1x cleaner wrasse is debatable.

gravel vacuums and what else?


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

Ruby Reef makes a chemical called "Kick Ich" and it is probably the most effective ich medication i know of that is safe with inverts and corals as well. Let us know how they do : )


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

well i`m sorry to say that its not ich, i saw my fish again today and they are covered in slime. So i`m almost certain it actually is brooklynella. The blenny is still fine but the cleaner wrasse seems to have it worse of all. gonna try freshwater dips. Does brooklynella stay alive in the tank even after it is cured or the host fish dies?


----------

